# sap front bumper!



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guys i'm interested in buying a sap front bumper and i know there hard to find but where could i get one and does anyone have one they would sell? i'll trade my oem front bumper and cash for one! thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

travy082 said:


> hey guys i'm interested in buying a sap front bumper and i know there hard to find but where could i get one and does anyone have one they would sell? i'll trade my oem front bumper and cash for one! thanks.


Good luck. They are mad $$$. Not worth the money IMO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

travy082 said:


> hey guys i'm interested in buying a sap front bumper and i know there hard to find but where could i get one and does anyone have one they would sell? i'll trade my oem front bumper and cash for one! thanks.


There's no bumper to trade. You'll need the bumper to affix the SAP FASCIA. The fascia is applied to the bumper but you'll need to remove the lower valance louvers or as one car I looked at the owner left the valance louvers in.
http://www.sarona.com/Sarona/www/index3.html


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> There's no bumper to trade. You'll need the bumper to affix the SAP FASCIA. The fascia is applied to the bumper but you'll need to remove the lower valance louvers or as one car I looked at the owner left the valance louvers in.
> http://www.sarona.com/Sarona/www/index3.html


exactly correct- my kit was offered to me by my Pontiac dealer-about 6 months after he sold me the car back in 2004. Kit included dual exhaust set-up. I've looked around for the components for one of my friends who has an 05, but cant find it anywhere.


----------

